# Seiko Sus



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

While I am here I thought I might share some photo's of a couple of recent purchases

Firstly a Seiko 7T52-6800, the movement is a scaled down version of the great 7T59 - both have an analogue 1/100th second

timer. I havent opened this one up so cant show you a movement photo, but the main difference between the two is the

position of the date and the 7T52 has date only while the 7T59 has day and date.

Great fun seeing the hands woosh round 

It's a little knocked about, but nothing to serious










The second purchase is also a SUS series, but an AGS with the kinetic 5M42 movement with a gorgeous flamed orange dial










Cheers

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The chrono is pretty good looking, its a nice big dial with the chapter ring so it will help with the dimensionally challenged case.....

The hands on the girls watch look nice.....

Dont you have another er, 'nice' Seiko ? :bag:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Bought another dimensionally challanged or 'girls' watch :beee: :clap: :skirt:

8F32 movement










Regards

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats more like it, size excepted...

There is a even tougher version thats quite similar to that, same hands but more 'mil' looking, if they did it in 42 mm it would be a perfect looking watch....


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Thats more like it, size excepted...
> 
> There is a even tougher version thats quite similar to that, same hands but more 'mil' looking, if they did it in 42 mm it would be a perfect looking watch....


The story goes something like this:

Seiko's great campaign in the early 1990's to mid 1990's to design and market an attractive line to the youth of several Asiatic countries like China and Indonesia, as well as Thailand. Hence, the smaller sized cases, and youthful colorful dials. These auto SUS' utilized the VERY sought after 4S15...really a gorgeous movement, date only. Seiko followed this line, shorthly thereafter, with the S-Wave series, which, like the SUSs, were 38mm cases, and very colorful and youthful. The S-Waves, on the other hand, utilized the very first 7S26As.

Angelis


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Angelis said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Thats more like it, size excepted...
> ...


Good SUS reference link:

http://alanwatch.homestead.com/seiko.html

Angelis


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Seiko powered the SUS line with a wide variety of movements, so far I have seen the SuS line with............

Quartz/Kinetic

7T52, 7T32, 5M42, 5M45, 5M22, 7N21, 7N33

Auto

4S12, 4S15

With thanks to the guys on SCWF

Regards

Derek


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

LuvWatch said:


> Seiko powered the SUS line with a wide variety of movements, so far I have seen the SuS line with............
> 
> Quartz/Kinetic
> 
> ...


I really HATE it when good watch lines are discontinued.

Angelis


----------



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

These SUS are great looking watches, if only they were a little bigger... They could easily use a similar set of hands and dial on a newer 6r15 movement based watch and make it 39-42mm. I am sure it would look great.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Carlotwf said:


> These SUS are great looking watches, if only they were a little bigger... They could easily use a similar set of hands and dial on a newer 6r15 movement based watch and make it 39-42mm. I am sure it would look great.


They are easily wearable even on a big wrist like mine :tease:










Regards

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks a bit tight there mate


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

:skirt:


----------

